# Best repop Fender Bomb on the market!!!



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2019)

A work of industrial art! Absolutely indistinguishable from an original!!! I'm sure it will be mistaken for the real deal in the future! Collectors beware!!!









						BICYCLE VINTAGE SCHWINN LOOKING CUSTOM FENDER LIGHT BOMB GREEN GLASS LOT 1446  | eBay
					

GREEN GLASS. CUSTOM MADE. 3 5/8" LONG WITH ONE GREEN 1/2" GLASS REFLECTORS. FITS MANY BIKES. THE FENDER IS FOR DISPLAY ONLY NOT PART OF THE SALE.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 23, 2019)

OMG  ..............Who told 'em this was good ?    I'm runnin' as fast as I can.............AWAY From this !!!


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 23, 2019)

Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 23, 2019)

I bring to you the "El Pato Depth Charge" handlebar bomb light.        ............................................








						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I bring to you the "El Pato Depth Charge" handlebar bomb light.        ............................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That I kinda like


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 24, 2019)

I want that.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 24, 2019)

SPAM and Pato sauce is pretty good.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 24, 2019)

Oh Mike, yer gest jealous you dint tink 'o it furst!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 24, 2019)

Good ole Glenn Brown has more time than he knows what to do with! Asked if I would rock a couple of those bombs on my bikes and I kindly declined! Had a buch of stop sign glass that are sweet!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 24, 2019)

My neighbor makes the El Pato lights, all the hip kids on our block are rocking them! Me on other have not bought one yet as too many other things to buy....


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 24, 2019)

Hey I bought one of those fender bombs and it worked great...


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 24, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Good ole Glenn Brown has more time than he knows what to do with! Asked if I would rock a couple of those bombs on my bikes and I kindly declined! Had a buch of stop sign glass that are sweet!


----------

